# sshd does not start if eth1 fails [SOLVED]

## vespaman

I am building a new server, which will also act as router/gateway/firewall in the end.

eth0 is static, local, eth1 is dhcp client WAN.

As this box is headless, I depend on sshd to be operational, however, with the default settings/scripts, sshd refuses to start if eth1 isn't plugged.

In order to get sshd up, I removed the depends on net statement in /etc/init.d/sshd but there has to be a better way of doing this, right?

I have searched for any kind of config that allows this, but couldn't find any...   :Confused: Last edited by vespaman on Sun Feb 10, 2013 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bones McCracker

I think you can do 'needs net.eth0'.

If not, you can disable strict net dependencies in /etc/rc.conf.  Things depending on net will then run if only one interface is up.  Consider first how that will impact other things, though.

There are some other settings in there that provide alternatives.

----------

## vespaman

Thanks! 

The strict net dependencies setting in rc.conf seams to do what I want, will keep an eye on how this affects the other stuff as I go along installing them.

(I did not try the needs net.eth0 option, becuase I know I will probably forget about it in a few months and then, when upgrading, loose it)

----------

## Bones McCracker

That's a good file to study thoroughly.  Many useful possibilities.

----------

